# Low Test High Anabolic Bulk Cycle Questions



## Renz (Jul 13, 2016)

Hey guys,

I'm planning a bulk cycle for the future and want to gain a substantial amount of weight off it. 

I personally do not react to "high test" cycles very well and would very much like to keep test as low and minimal as possible without giving up any potential growth that can be accomplished. IF I COULD run test at something like 150mg/wk I would like to.

This is what I have planned so far and this is subject to change:

250-500mg Test E /wk
800mg-1g Nandralone 1-12
800mg EQ 1-12
100mg Adrol 3-7
35mg Dbol 1-6

(Optional)
1mg Letro
Tudca for liver support

Alright so the goal is to rely strictly on the anabolics to grow while maintaining minimal test. I do not have access to GH and would like to keep that out of the equation.

I hear a lot of people debating whether NPP or deca is better. Some say NPP gives the same gains with fewer side effects. Deca gave me pretty bad ED so unless NPP is substantially lower (Like Tren E compared to Tren A) I'd like to run that.

EDIT**

Should I run NPP or Deca?
Where would you dose test for someone who's very susceptible to sides?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 13, 2016)

12 weeks of eq isn't doing a whole lot. It'll just be starting to really do work when you're dropping it. Same with deca if you go that route. 

On paper there's no difference between deca/npp. In reality enough people claim less water retention with npp that it's hard to ignore that there might be somethin there. Personally I have not seen any difference. 

What are your current stats and cycle history? How strict is your diet? Approx cals? All of that info will play heavily into the suggestions you will get from here.


----------



## Renz (Jul 13, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> 12 weeks of eq isn't doing a whole lot. It'll just be starting to really do work when you're dropping it. Same with deca if you go that route.
> 
> On paper there's no difference between deca/npp. In reality enough people claim less water retention with npp that it's hard to ignore that there might be somethin there. Personally I have not seen any difference.
> 
> What are your current stats and cycle history? How strict is your diet? Approx cals? All of that info will play heavily into the suggestions you will get from here.



Thanks for the quick reply.

I have around 5 years under my belt of AAS use. 
Currently I just got off a Test/Adrol/Tren Cycle

I'm 5'10
210
and around 10% BF

My calorie intake on this cycle is going to be something I'm gonna keep an eye on. In a previous deca cycle (only running around 500mg) I was running around 5,000 calories and put on WAY too much fat. I must of gone from 12% to 20% easily, which took a good 2-3 months to shred back.

Since I'm running so many other compounds I'll probably go with 3,500 for the first 2 weeks then up it to 4,5k if I don't start noticing substantial change in the mirror.

Macros are 50% carb 30% protein 20% fat

5 meals of roughly 700 calories for the start.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 13, 2016)

NPP instead of deca.  at least to 300 on the tes, no need for both drol & dbol.  just pick.


----------



## Renz (Jul 13, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> NPP instead of deca.  at least to 300 on the tes, no need for both drol & dbol.  just pick.



I've heard both dbol and drol have some synergy.

However, since we're avoiding too much aromitization you probably have got a good point.
Abombs it is.

Okay and since we're going with NPP would it be wiser to switch out to a faster acting ester of boldenone?

Or...

Since EQ takes so long to see results from should I start loading it 6 weeks before I start the cycle? I apologize, my experience with EQ is extremely limited.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 13, 2016)

Depends on if you're cycling or b&c


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 13, 2016)

1-14 300 tes
1-12 4-500 npp
1-6 50 drol


Done.  

If ur not going to do at least 16wks drop eq


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 13, 2016)

Way overkill on the orals.  Thats going to make you feel like shit.

What do you mean by your reaction to a higher test dose? The test is the locomotive in all cycles. It's what is driving the gains.  I think running a bulk on a low test is possible of course, but you're definitely leaving gains on the table.

Maybe titrate your dose upwards thru a 16 week cycle and see what you can tolerate to get the most out of it? Then from there you'll know what you can get away with on future cycles.


----------



## DF (Jul 13, 2016)

Agree with the fellas here.  Dbol & drol both have the potential to make you feel like crap.  Also if you are running the Drol pick up some nolva.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 13, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> 12 weeks of eq isn't doing a whole lot. It'll just be starting to really do work when you're dropping it. Same with deca if you go that route.
> 
> On paper there's no difference between deca/npp. In reality enough people claim less water retention with npp that it's hard to ignore that there might be somethin there. Personally I have not seen any difference.
> 
> What are your current stats and cycle history? How strict is your diet? Approx cals? All of that info will play heavily into the suggestions you will get from here.


The reason why people say they experience less water retention on NPP vs Deca is mainly because they will run Deca at a higher dose. So yes of course at a higher dose one will have more water retention. Thats pretty much the reason.


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 13, 2016)

I've made great gains back in the day on 200mg of Test, but that was legit pharmacy test like by Steris. So it's going to depend on the quality of your test but yes you can make good gains at a low dosage. 
I'd also choose one or the other on the orals.


----------



## Renz (Jul 14, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> 1-14 300 tes
> 1-12 4-500 npp
> 1-6 50 drol
> 
> ...




I'm going to just go with Adrol, but I've ran 100mg just fine alongside tren. Yeah, I feel a little tired after week 3, but it's not unbearable and it doesn't keep me from succeeding in the gym.



ToolSteel said:


> Depends on if you're cycling or b&c



Forgot to mention I'm B&C so starting EQ early probably won't hurt.



PillarofBalance said:


> Way overkill on the orals.  Thats going to make you feel like shit.
> 
> What do you mean by your reaction to a higher test dose? The test is the locomotive in all cycles. It's what is driving the gains.  I think running a bulk on a low test is possible of course, but you're definitely leaving gains on the table.
> 
> Maybe titrate your dose upwards thru a 16 week cycle and see what you can tolerate to get the most out of it? Then from there you'll know what you can get away with on future cycles.



Right and my goal in this thread is to find out where the sweet spot on test is for this particular cycle. 

Some people would just say run a cycle of 1.5g of test for 12 weeks and blast anadrol and forget the EQ/Deca

I'm probably going to go with what gymrat is suggesting and do 300 test. At 300 I don't have that "puffy" look, but I still have a good amount of estrogen in my system.


----------

